# Nica Libre Torpedo Cigar Review - Surprising



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate knockoff's...but these come very close. The burn and draw are slightly less perfect, but very good for the price. The flavor has many touc...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Torpedo Cigar Review - Surprising


----------

